# Let's see those pipes!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My collection. Not in display, just laid out to see them all. Add to this 4 more MM cobs.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap! That is awesome brother!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Isn't this just a great hobby! nice collection, what type of metal pipe is that? That is one pipe that is on my list to get yet just not sure what type to get.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Firedawg said:


> what type of metal pipe is that?


A Falcon. Good smoker too, btw.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Great collection, way more than I own.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice Dale! I will try to take a group photo.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's my collection, although there are two more I don't really smoke in a drawer.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Andrew! :tu


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice Pete's. Love the shape and look of that Nording too. 
I'll see if I can get a family shot up here.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, Peterson much Andrew? LOL


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Wow, Peterson much Andrew? LOL


Hah! That's what I was thinking.
Love my lonely Peterson!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, I have a problem.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> My collection. Not in display, just laid out to see them all. Add to this 4 more MM cobs.





Jack Straw said:


> Here's my collection, although there are two more I don't really smoke in a drawer.


_Very nice guys awesome collections really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:_


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice collections for sure.
@ Andrew, those are some stunning pipes!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow some absolutely gorgeous collections in here, thanks for the pictures! One of these days I need to grab a Peterson, then I think I would feel satisfied!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice guys! Here's most of mine and a couple of Savs that missed the photo op!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Ken! Some sweet looking smokers there! :tu

Keep those pics coming folks!


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Here's my collection, although there are two more I don't really smoke in a drawer.


I'm diggin' the Pete Mark Twain, second down on the left row. Guessing that the poker down from that is the other Twain of the set? Very nice!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Very nice Ken! Some sweet looking smokers there! :tu
> 
> Keep those pics coming folks!


Thanks Dale! I find it very hard to keep them all in the rotation. It all depends on my mood and how accessable they are. Most of mine are in a box as I only have one rack. How do you do it?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I smoke about half my pipes on a regular basis, with the other half now and again and on special occasions. My MM cobs are what I smoke the most. It's easier when all are accessible like in a rack but right now most are boxed up and in storage. I have my cobs and 12 Briar''s with me and in current rotation.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I've got some stuff in storage right now, so short of a picture I'll leave a list here as a temporary placeholder.

Chacom Canaries - Dublin ----------------- 1st pipe, gift from girlfriend (married her)
Peterson - XL 20 Rusticated --------------- 2nd pipe purchased roughly 10 years later upon discovering tinned tobacco
Savinelli Natural - Dublin ------------------ 3rd pipe, bought from Frenchy, solid smoker but full of fills, I rusticated it
Stanwell 217 Golden Danish ---------------- First Stanwell. Great deal from Frenchy.
Stanwell 186 Golden Danish ---------------- Another Frenchy. Incredible sale.
Stanwell 191 Colonial ---------------------- Cup o' Joes.
Stanwell Sterling - Sandblasted Billiard ----- Pipes and cigars, $60!
Stanwell 207 - Golden Contrast ------------ ditto!
Stanwell 64 Colonial ----------------------- First and only estate, smokingpipes. Great value and condition.
Savinelli Baronet 803 ---------------------- smokingpipes, "budget" pipe that turned out to be a VA flake machine
Johs Puff 2010 ---------------------------- you know the drill.
Altinok Puff 2011 -------------------------- ditto.

and a handful of cobs.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice, guys! If I remember maybe I'll take a picture of my collection tonight.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/freestoke/piperotation.jpg

This is an old photo and there's another Sasieni, a 4Dot, in the mix now. Got 5 cobs that aren't in there either. And a Dunhill that I haven't got into totally smokable condition yet. And the Peterson has been *PERMANENTLY* retired!

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/freestoke/piperotation.jpg


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Jim! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Very nice Jim! :tu


Thanks Dale! Not quite as awesome as your layout, but they smoke okay!

Incidentally, I just decided to smoke this pipe again and it isn't all bad after all! I was really depressed about it, since I could have had a Castello for the same price, but at the time I went nuts for it on ebay, fool that I am. I was trying to reassemble the pipe collection that was stolen out of my car and needed a Comoy's. Smokes pretty well, actually! Kinda small, but I think it'll make a great flake pipe. I didn't know about flakes at the time, believe it or not, and the Three Blind Moose was a DISASTER in this pipe! Was going to resell it, undoubtedly at a huge loss, but I've decided to keep it. It really is a gorgeous thing. Needs a little cake in there.

http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/freestoke/comoys-blue-riband.jpg


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

And this is how it starts?!! :faint: 



Wife picked up the rounded Cob...
I grabbed the other two..:tsk:... to keep it company.

And kinda figured I'd Puff the Cobs it will while learning them delicate intricacies of breaking in a Brier Bowl. :smile:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice pipes indeed gentlemen! :tu

That's a nice looking Dr Grabow Omega Bob... Have one on my "to get" list of pipes. How's it smoke?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim, 

I love that two dot on the left, and that four dot above it. Nice Pipes!.

No Joke.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok here's my collection:

Pretty much my daily smokers except the meerschaums which are my new tobacco try out pipes:









My 2 old pipes. They are both made by Frank the top one being a "Tidewater" and the bottom is a campus type pipe with a case. Both are solidly dated to 1921, the same owner (My great-grandfather).









This Peterson belonged to my grandfather and he did not treat it well. Mouthpiece has been drilled through presumably to defeat the P-Lip so it's waiting to be restored:









Lastly, another of my grandfather's pipes a meerschaum cavalier purchased c.1974:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice little collection you have going there spiritus!


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice little collection you have going there spiritus!


Thank you, The best part is I only paid for 4 of those pipes, the rest were hand me downs.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

BrSpiritus,

I love that GBD Lumberman. One awesome pipe! I'm going to have to get my hands on one of those, thank you for that pic.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

At work so this is a partial collection








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

From Left:
2 MM prides
kiko rhodesian (further cleaning obviously needed)
GBD concorde
Merlin Meerschaum lined Zulu
BST Bulldog (loaded with LTF for tonight)
(London Made) Billiard
Mini-Bulldog (no name)
Loewe & co Canadian

Apart from the BST, which was made by a pipemaker one town over from me, none of the pipes cost over 15 bucks and most were under five.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

68 Lotus said:


> And this is how it starts?!! :faint:
> 
> Wife picked up the rounded Cob...
> I grabbed the other two..:tsk:... to keep it company.
> ...


Hah! That's _exactly_ how I started; two cobs and a Dr. Grabow!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome collections Louis and Roy! :tu

Having your Great Grand-Dad's pipes must be a cool feeling. I have 3 of my Dad's that he carried in Korea and Vietnam. He quit smoking in 1971 but thankfully he kept the pipes.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a great thread! I'm really enjoying seeing everybody's collections.

Here's mine (sorry the picture's so grainy - the lighting in here isn't very good):










From left: Butz Choquin Jumbo, Iwan Ries Danish, Italian basket pipe, Choice Select of York, Savinelli Sitting 316KS, Belmont Style King, Peterson Shannon, Neerup Selection, Lepeltier Burley, La Rocca Novo, Ben Wade Brogue, Lollo and MM Cob, Savinelli churchwarden.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke2:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Thomas! :tu


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Some beautiful pipes here guys!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Boy, I'll say there's some nice pipes around these here parts! Yowzah!! :tu


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Not sure if this worked but hopefully you will see my pipe collection.

Gary


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

The link is there but its really small to see. Very nice collection though.


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think that if you click on the picture it will expand?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Works for me - very nice collection Gary!


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice, Gary... I especially like that churchwarden.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pipes gentlemen! Keep them coming! ipe:


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

The churchwarden is a Boswell. My son gave it to me as a birthday present last June. Thanks for the positive feedback.

Gary


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice collection Gary! :tu


----------



## powerman659 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice! Wish I had a sweet collection haha


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

garydh2000 said:


> Not sure if this worked but hopefully you will see my pipe collection.
> 
> Gary
> 
> View attachment 34303


I've seen B&M's with fewer pipes. Very nice.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I'd bet the Grabow smokes well--Nice Bob!*



68 Lotus said:


> And this is how it starts?!! :faint:
> 
> Wife picked up the rounded Cob...
> I grabbed the other two..:tsk:... to keep it company.
> ...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*My meager collection--One soon to be gone though........Puff did it to me!!!!* *I have a couple more but this was my collection as of a couple months back.*


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice pipes and pics everyone! I will post mine as soon as I have 30 posts and the board will allow me to post pics.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice pics everyone! :tu

Let's keep 'em coming!


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Testing! First time posting a pic - if this works then you should see my Jake Hackert.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Jay! :tu


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Very nice Jay! :tu


Cheers, Dale! Glad it works!

Here is another one










Peterson Deluxe Classic - this and the Hackert are my favourite smokers by far. I'm liking the P-lip but this is the only Peterson I own....at the moment.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

She's a beauty Jay! Love the grain!

I currently don't own a Pete' but hope to add one or more to my family at some point in the future.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

You should definitely add a Pete to your already pretty hefty collection!

Here's the rest of the herd.

Stanwell Featherweight - the stem is a bit loose on this one. Got to make sure I don't puff too hard on this guy, he gets hot quickly. 









Butz-Choquin nose-warmer - can get a bit claustraphobic!









Bari Senior - this is a big fella and has a bit of a funky cake because it was an estate pipe. Smokes alright. 









Bjarne - I love the smoking properties of this pipe, but the orange stain always gets on my fingers! 









Nording freehand. I know there are loads of Nording fans here but it tends to smoke a little wet. Need more cake on it perhaps. 









Savinelli Cricket - a nice basic pipe that smokes easily and looks a bit posh doing it. 









Another Savinelli - limited edition Da Vinci series. Comes with a cool tampler featuring the Bombard design. Unsmoked!! Waiting for that special day eh! 









Plus a bunch of MM cobs which are great and always in the rotation. Got one filled with Squadron Leader, and another with Habana Daydream around the house somewhere!


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's my collection, a little bore than 2/3 were free, passed on to me by an Uncle who gave up smoking


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

http://s1087.photobucket.com/albums...es February 2011/?action=view&current=009.jpg

Left:
MM cob
MM cob
MM cob

Middle three:
Peterson 303
Hackert
Moretti

Right three:
Comoy everyman
Dr. Grabow
Tom Thumb mini

Bottom two:
Boswell Full Bent Sitter mahogany finish
Boswell Full Bent chestnut finish


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Old_Salt said:


> Here's my collection, a little bore than 2/3 were free, passed on to me by an Uncle who gave up smoking


The apple with the saddle bit, between the two freehands right above the meerschaums, looks exactly like my Sasieni TwoDot. Strong gang of pipes there it!


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

freestoke said:


> The apple with the saddle bit, between the two freehands right above the meerschaums, looks exactly like my Sasieni TwoDot. Strong gang of pipes there it!


That one is a GBD Virgin #335


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet pics! Thank's guys!


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

Left:
MM cob
MM cob
MM cob

Middle three:
Peterson 303
Hackert
Moretti

Right three:
Comoy everyman
Dr. Grabow
Tom Thumb mini

Bottom two:
Boswell Full Bent Sitter mahogany finish
Boswell Full Bent chestnut finish

-Sorry for the double post, just got the picture to load.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like some nice smokers, Chris.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, this thread is so cool, I almost chucked my ancient phone and went out to get one with a camera, but then I saw this pipe...


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Group shot - GBD Canadians, Peterson, Falcon, Dr Grabow










A few Dunhills










Old Dunhill Prince (a favorite)










1980s Dunhill Bulldog (bent)










1970s Dunhill Apple










Ronny Thuner (unsmoked)










Peterson Rosslare 999


----------



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice, collection.
Congrats.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

2004 Dunhill Pot (an unexpected b-day present from wife)










GBD Premier Collector










GBD Midnight Conquest


----------



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Jay,
Love your pipes they all look stunning!
Poker by Savinelly wow.:tu


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Oops, sorry about hogging up so much space, got carried away and I only got to the pipes I keep in the den.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

petotoronto said:


> Hi Jay,
> Love your pipes they all look stunning!
> Poker by Savinelly wow.:tu


Thanks Peter! I don't have a big collection, but I do like what I have! Except perhaps the Nording. Look forward to seeing your collection when you can post pics :smile:


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Hellraiser said:


> Oops, sorry about hogging up so much space, got carried away and I only got to the pipes I keep in the den.


I don't think anyone minds. You've got an incredible collection.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't mind at all... Great looking pipes! :tu


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

chickenriceboo said:


> I don't think anyone minds. You've got an incredible collection.


Thanks, love that Peterson Deluxe Classic of yours, and great camera skills. I absolutely suck at camera work, took me forever just to get some pictures that were actually in focus.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Bob, those GBD's look amazing.

nice pipes!


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

User Name said:


> Bob, those GBD's look amazing.
> 
> nice pipes!


Thanks, I really like the way GBD does Canadians. Those 3 GBDs came in a 3 pipe boxed collector set, all same shape (262 or 263 I forget) and the 2 smooth pipes have matching grain like they came from the same piece of briar, even the rusticated one seems to have the same grain as well but harder to see with that type of finish.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Hellraiser said:


> Thanks, I really like the way GBD does Canadians.


Like you read my mind.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got to quit reading this thread. I'm starting to think in the tens of thousands of dollars to acquire a moderately acceptable pipe collection.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Hellraiser said:


> Thanks, love that Peterson Deluxe Classic of yours, and great camera skills. I absolutely suck at camera work, took me forever just to get some pictures that were actually in focus.


I have to be honest...I don't actually know what I'm doing. I just picked a nice sunny spot for the pics and the camera did the rest!


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

My humble collection after 2 months into pipe smoking 



Row 1 (from top to bottom):

Peterson Star System 312
Peterson Donegal 68 p-lip
Savinelli Duca Carlo
Peterson System 313 Ebony

Row 2:

Early Ascorti pipe (one of my fav smokers)
Mark Tinsky pipe
Small Kaywoodie Prime Grain
Old London (Sasieni Second and great smoker)
GBD Prehistoric

Row 3:

Stanwell
Bjarne Classic Viking
Meerschaum Pipe
GBD Super Grain Canadian


Not pictured:

4 cob pipes
Comoy Lumberman Deluxe #309
2011 Meerschaum Puff Pipe


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Steve! :tu


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Steve you make me feel not so bad about having 3 pipes a month into smoking (i gave my cob away to bomb a friend who lives far away and wanted to try pipes, and she does!...so i guess i had 4..)

That could be bad though cause i might go buy more now!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking pipes, guys. Thanks for sharing. Gotta get my pics loaded up.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Zeb Zoober said:


> My humble collection after 2 months into pipe smoking
> 
> Row 1 (from top to bottom):
> 
> ...


You, sir, did not fall down the slippery slope&#8230; you jumped off the cliff! :woohoo:

A true BOTL :hat:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Man Steve, you've got some TAD hardcore brother! That is a beautiful collection of pipes and an excellent rotation to have, great going my man and thanks for sharing Steve!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

donovanrichardson said:


> Man Steve, you've got some TAD hardcore brother! That is a beautiful collection of pipes and an excellent rotation to have, great going my man and thanks for sharing Steve!


 +1, you are off to a great start Steve. :tu


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Steve for making me feel better about my recent case of PAD!!!
Very nice collection, No Puff pipe picture? i will show you mine if you show me yours!:tape:


----------

